# How do you bend a shepherds hook?



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

How do you accurately bend a shepherds hook in EMT? I've always had to cut mine to fit. Let's use 1/2" EMT with a Benfield type bender.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> How do you accurately bend a shepherds hook in EMT? I've always had to cut mine to fit. Let's use 1/2" EMT with a Benfield type bender.


Bend a 90 than subtract your stub from the size of your offset. 

I bend them all the time.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure I completely get what you're sayin...maybe step-by-step?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> I'm not sure I completely get what you're sayin...maybe step-by-step?


If you have a ten inch 90 and you bend a five inch offset you'll end up with a five inch shepherds hook.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Or just overbend a 90 and move down the pipe and kick it back. Tweak till you have desired length....

"No bend shall be more than 90 degrees....."
What? :blink:

:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use the 'bend it and eyeball it' method.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I use the 'bend it and eyeball it' method.


That's about how 90% of mine are born as well.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bend the offset, then bend the 90. make the 90 a little bit long and cut it to length.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I bend the offset, then bend the 90. make the 90 a little bit long and cut it to length.


i'm practicing.....

i'll get back to you...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Bend a 90 than subtract your stub from the size of your offset.
> 
> I bend them all the time.


Showoff!


----------



## hotblueelectric (Jan 12, 2010)

*cool bender who makes it?*



FulThrotl said:


> i'm practicing.....
> 
> i'll get back to you...
> 
> who makes that bender?


who makes that bender?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

FulThrotl said:


> i'm practicing.....
> 
> i'll get back to you...


Damn, Thats a plumber/mechanical guys tool. That takes all the fun out of it.

BTW where are the support requirements met. Looking for the exceptions.:whistling2:


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

hotblueelectric said:


> who makes that bender?


Ridgid 36972 Model 312 Lever Bender

ridgid.... it's a tubing bender, and there are ones for different size
tube, and the largest one just happens to work on 1/2" emt pretty well.

it's a pretty tight 90, but where i use it most is in conveyors and 
similar situations, where GRC or ocal isn't required.

mcmaster carr or mcfadddendale, or any good industrial hardware
store can hook you up for 115 bucks.

the best guys for tube bending are the ones you see in refineries,
doing SS process tubing... it all fits perfectly.

and they use sharpies to mark their bends. eat your hearts out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Bend a 90 than subtract your stub from the size of your offset.
> 
> I bend them all the time.


I really think that I would have just notched the crap out of that stud.
I rarely find a need to bend a hook on something unless its at the very end of a pipe anyway.
If its real tight, like a goose-neck, I might even need to cut it after I bend it.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

FulThrotl said:


> i'm practicing.....
> 
> i'll get back to you...


What is that thing you bent going to be? For some reason it screams homemade minibike to me


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I just over bend the 90, then pull it back to 90 degrees.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> What is that thing you bent going to be? For some reason it screams homemade minibike to me


well, it's a completed "how well does this bender bend?" test.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I use the 'bend it and eyeball it' method.



I worked with a guy who bent his conduit by eye. He was quick and his work looked great. I wish I could of worked with him longer.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> I worked with a guy who bent his conduit by eye. He was quick and his work looked great. I wish I could of worked with him longer.


 I'm about 3% success on just using the eyeball method. I guess if you did not get frustrated with the failing part of it and keep to it might be worth it?:blink:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I really think that I would have just notched the crap out of that stud.
> I rarely find a need to bend a hook on something unless its at the very end of a pipe anyway.
> If its real tight, like a goose-neck, I might even need to cut it after I bend it.


After you bend a 90 it takes about 15 seconds to put an off set in it, standard shrink calc and as John madden would say "Boom", your done. Why make all the unnecessary noise and extra work. Your way would take 45 seconds longer than mine at least. By the end of the year I get an extra bundle and a half more pipe than you installed.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> I'm about 3% success on just using the eyeball method. I guess if you did not get frustrated with the failing part of it and keep to it might be worth it?:blink:


 I think some guys just have a knack. 

Eyeballing pipe is sort of like good driving: I've met a lot of people who say they can do it, but when put to the test, they usually suck. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

FulThrotl said:


> .........
> 
> and they use sharpies to mark their bends. eat your hearts out.




Were an elite group, us pipe marker's that is.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

is there a shepherd in the house?

~CS~


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> I'm about 3% success on just using the eyeball method. I guess if you did not get frustrated with the failing part of it and keep to it might be worth it?:blink:



I may have see him rebend a piece of emt one time in one year. He was that good. He was almost 60 and he ran emt all day everyday.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Real electricians don't use tubing benders.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Real electricians don't use tubing benders.


Real electricians never need to rebend conduit. 
They burry the bad bones deep, to be uncovered only by archeologist 10,000 years from now.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Real electricians never need to rebend conduit.
> They burry the bad bones deep, to be uncovered only by archeologist 10,000 years from now.


LAUGH BUTTON......

You hear that powers that be? 
LAUGH BUTTON!!!!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

rdr said:


> LAUGH BUTTON......
> 
> You hear that powers that be?
> LAUGH BUTTON!!!!


Powers that be could care less what the members want


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

rdr said:


> LAUGH BUTTON......
> 
> You hear that powers that be?
> LAUGH BUTTON!!!!


Powers that be?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> After you bend a 90 it takes about 15 seconds to put an off set in it, standard shrink calc and as John madden would say "Boom", your done. Why make all the unnecessary noise and extra work. Your way would take 45 seconds longer than mine at least. By the end of the year I get an extra bundle and a half more pipe than you installed.


Funny, I was thinking that I would fire someone that would waste time making so many unnecessary bends.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Funny, I was thinking that I would fire someone that would waste time making so many unnecessary bends.


Did I change your mind? Speed is my main concern. Every man hour is precious, I am all about making money for the company on my jobs. I always say, the boss only has five stories on his house, he needs six.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Powers that be could care less what the members want


 
Probably true, because we've been asking for your banning for a long time:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Powers that be could care less what the members want


Let us know when, since they could, they start caring less.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Probably true, because we've been asking for your banning for a long time:whistling2:


Yours too . You really think you are loved here?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Let us know when, since they could, they start caring less.


How quickly power goes to ones head


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Yours too . You really think you are loved here?


I'm not here for the love. I could*n't* care less.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'm not here for the love. I couldn't care less.


I could care less but it would take some effort.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'm not here for the love. I couldn't care less.


Since it seems your a "Powers to be", might you forward a request to a "Higher power that be's", for a laugh & a thanks button? 
It's for use by us members who use the mobile version if ET. 

Thank you very much and have a nice day, drive safely and never take a wooden nickel.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> Ridgid 36972 Model 312 Lever Bender
> 
> ridgid.... it's a tubing bender, and there are ones for different size
> tube, and the largest one just happens to work on 1/2" emt pretty well.
> ...


I have Swagelok tubing benders. I made this for a gate latch opener on the inside of my gate. I have a piece of 14 stranded there now, and I am going to loop it through the tubing.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

robroy952 said:


> I have Swagelok tubing benders. I made this for a gate latch opener on the inside of my gate. I have a piece of 14 stranded there now, and I am going to loop it through the tubing.


Think you overbent your 180's a .... hair...... :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

It was a trial run:whistling2: 
It is tough bending this, because shït gets in the way on the second 180. I am the only one who will see it, so it doesn't have to be perfect, right:whistling2:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

robroy952 said:


> It was a trial run:whistling2:
> It is tough bending this, because shït gets in the way on the second 180. I am the only one who will see it, so it doesn't have to be perfect, right:whistling2:


Just giving you a hard time.

Oh look.....some moderator modified my last post....


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is some of my tubing work. I like bending stainless tubing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

robroy952 said:


> Here is some of my tubing work. I like bending stainless tubing.


 
Not appealing. I was looking at the conduit.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Real electricians don't use tubing benders.


I disagree with that. Of course I have never ever seen an electrician use one. I have never used one. No service truck I have seen ever had one. I have never needed a tubing bender. Lol


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

robroy952 said:


> Here is some of my tubing work. I like bending stainless tubing.


Is electricity in those stainless tubes?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not appealing. I was looking at the conduit.


Well, I built the PLC that controls the solenoid, that opens the valve on the pipeline. The 220V air compressor and 120V air dryer were also hooked up by me. I do the tubing also. It all pays the same, except when I'm on overtime, which is usually 4 days a week. I'll bend that shît all day long:thumbup:
A lot of the jobs I do on the oil lease and gas plant, require tubing. It's a whole different ballgame out here.



nolabama said:


> Is electricity in those stainless tubes?


Just air.


----------

